# Favorite BBQ recipes, here's mine...



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm all fired up on my new wber grill and want some ideas from you guys for some good recipes to try! I have a few slabs of pork ribs that I might take on tomorrow night. I make this marinated chicken that is probably my favorite-est food, ever.

boneless, skinless chicken thighs
1/2 C soy sauce
1/3 C honey
1/4 C rice wine
2 cloves garlic-minced
2 tsp fresh ginger-minced
1/2 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1-2 tsp Sriracha (asian garlic chili sauce) to taste
1 green onion (white and green part) cut into 1/4 inch rounds
1 tsp sesame seeds
1/2 tsp asian sesame oil

Mix up the marinade and add it to the chicken in a Ziploc bag. Marinate overnight and grill the next day with pineapple and bell peppers. Serve with a nice cigar!

SB


----------

